# Happy Juneteenth USA!



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2021)

Celebrating Juneteenth Day 2021 with our American brothers and sisters!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2021)

The new mural unveiled  in Galveston this week.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 19, 2021)

still is not a holiday in august


----------



## Irwin (Jun 19, 2021)

I used to go to the Juneteenth Blues Festival in Houston back in the early '80s... saw some great acts!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 19, 2021)

We will likely put in an appearance for support. My wife was part of a group that made a lot of beaded bracelets for our local event and we contributed some money to help fund it. Our local African American Museum is hosting the event. Hopefully it will not get rained out today.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 19, 2021)

Pecos said:


> We will likely put in an appearance for support. My wife was part of a group that made a lot of beaded bracelets for our local event and we contributed some money to help fund it. Our local African American Museum is hosting the event. Hopefully it will not get rained out today.


If you do get rain, send some our way, lol; the fires are starting up, sigh.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 19, 2021)

officerripley said:


> If you do get rain, send some our way, lol; the fires are starting up, sigh.


I will. I have a lot of worried relatives sprinkled up and down the West Coast, and we are going to move out that way in the next couple of years.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 19, 2021)

officerripley said:


> If you do get rain, send some our way, lol; the fires are starting up, sigh.


I wish we could have sent you some. It came down by the bucket load. Soaked the Juneteenth Celebration and washed some of the soil out of our flower beds. We have more on the way later today, and we don't want it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2021)

_“Struggle is a never-ending process. Freedom is never really won, you earn it and win it in every generation.”_ _—Coretta Scott King_


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2021)




----------

